# Lenovo Legion Y540 throttling problem



## rynaw (Jan 28, 2021)

Hey!

I got this new laptop a few weeks ago and in the past few days I noticed that while playing games, like CS:GO or Warzone that the game stutters for a short moment then goes on normally for a while and stutters again, this happens multiple times during games.
I downloaded throttlestop to check temps and while playing games the CPU was around 94-95-96 degrees.
I tried undervolting, but without lowering the core multipliers it wouldn't go below 94 degrees.
I also noticed that in Limit reasons there are a few yellows. To be honest I don't know anything about what  they mean. So if anyone could help me I would greatly appreciate it.
So here are my specs: https://valid.x86.fr/xqghyb
And also here are the throttlestop settings:









































Limit reasons:



If any more information is required I'll get them asap.
Thanks in advance for the help!!!


----------



## unclewebb (Jan 28, 2021)

Try running Cinebench R20.








						MAXON Cinebench (R20.0) Download
					

CINEBENCH is a real-world cross platform test suite that evaluates your computer's performance capabilities. CINEBENCH is based on MAXON's award-winn




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Start with the voltages set equally at -125 mV for both the core and the cache. After that, try increasing only the core in steps of -25 mV. Do some TS Bench tests to make sure you are still stable. The Random MHz option in the TS Bench test is useful to test your computer at a variety of frequencies. Some users are stable with the cache at -125 mV and the core at -200 mV.

This can help a little with temperatures. If that does not solve your problem then you have to consider disassembling your laptop so you can replace the thermal paste. Most owners are not too keen on performing surgery on their new laptop. You might break it or you might void your warranty.

Lenovo has set the thermal throttling temperature on the low side. Intel recommends that manufacturers set the thermal throttling temperature to 100°C. In the Options window you will see that Lenovo set PROCHOT Offset to 6. This forces your CPU to thermal throttle and slow down at 94°C instead of the full 100°C. If you would like thermal throttling to start a little later and this item is not locked, reduce the PROCHOT Offset value.

The only other option is you will have to slow your CPU down some more so it does not run so hot.

Lots of gaming oriented laptops all have the same issue. Powerful hardware packed into too small a space. It might just be poorly assembled at the factory so the thermal paste will need replacement upon arrival. Not good out of the box but lots of fun if you can ever find a way to cool them down and get them to run at their full potential.


----------



## Caring1 (Jan 28, 2021)

I think the stuttering in game is a driver issue as many people report that, even on desktops.


----------



## rynaw (Jan 28, 2021)

Sorry I forgot to mention, that with the clocks down by 5, CPU core and cache down by 125 the stutters went away.
I just tried to lower the core to -150 and it crashed so I think I can settle with -125 on both.
After restarting computer new stuff appeared and all of those are yellow in Limit Reasons.
Ran Cinebench and while testing, throttlestop showed some stuff, those will be below.

I'm not new to taking my laptop apart so that won't be a problem, so I'm planning now to replace the thermal paste.


----------



## unclewebb (Jan 28, 2021)

rynaw said:


> with the clocks down by 5


Does that mean you reduced all of the turbo ratios by 5?

Your screenshot shows power limit throttling at 25W. Are you using Lenovo power management software? Did you set that to some sort of cool and quiet mode? This will cause the power limit throttling that you are seeing. Is that what you want? 

If you want maximum performance, check the FIVR Disable and Lock Turbo Power Limits option. You might also have to use the Lock option in the Turbo Power Limits section of the TPL window.


----------



## rynaw (Jan 28, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Does that mean you reduced all of the turbo ratios by 5?


Yes! That's what I meant. Even reduced it by 1 more to 39-38-37-36-35-34.


unclewebb said:


> Your screenshot shows power limit throttling at 25W. Are you using Lenovo power management software? Did you set that to some sort of cool and quiet mode? This will cause the power limit throttling that you are seeing. Is that what you want?


Okay so restarted laptop now it's not capping at 25W, after the last incidents I'm not using any of these power management softwares or "gaming apps".
Now Cinebench score went up to 2609 pts and the CPU temp didn't go above 92 degrees.


----------



## unclewebb (Jan 28, 2021)

rynaw said:


> Cinebench score went up to 2609


A 9750HF running at full speed should be over 3000 in Cinebench R20. What sort of throttling are you seeing when this test is running? Watch Limit Reasons and your CPU multiplier while this test is running. Is it thermal throttling or power limit throttling? If your cooling is so bad that you have to slow your CPU down by 600 MHz, you should try to fix the cooling issue. That is the problem.


----------



## rynaw (Jan 28, 2021)

I reset only the turbo ratios, in addition had the CPU core and cache at -125V. Cinebench 2540pts.
The red Core: THERMAL and Ring: EDP OTHER are yellow in idle.
So I think it is thermal throttling.


----------



## unclewebb (Jan 28, 2021)

rynaw said:


> I think it is thermal throttling.


Limit Reasons agrees. The box under the CORE column that is glowing red says THERMAL. (aka. thermal throttling)

Your CPU is running almost 600 MHz slower than it is capable of running because the cooling system cannot keep up.

The 9750HF has a 45W TDP rating so it looks like they used that spec to set a very low bar for cooling. Replacing the thermal paste is a good idea.


----------



## rynaw (Jan 28, 2021)

Alright, I'll try it when it arrives.
Thanks you unclewebb!


----------

